# Temporarily not doing Lyft on ghetto zones



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

For no reason do I want to sound discriminatory but the equation is clear: ghetto zone riders = lower ratings. At least for Lyft.

A few weeks ago my Uber rating was 4.70, now it is 4.83. Lyft, on the other hand, has been going up and down: from 4.92 dropped to 4.87 then further down to 4.81, then up to 4.86, and now 4.78, so I am no longer in the “awesome” range. 

And I can see the pattern since lately I have been picking up in not to good zones and some riders have been rude, including a woman that screamed at me during the ride.

I have decided to turn on Lyft only in certain zones. I am also wondering if them seeing the Uber sticker is making them uneasy and are giving me low rating just because I also do Uber. I have read my lyft passengers are people that were banned in Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

From what I understand PR is a ghetto. I get docked for no reason a s well!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> For no reason do I want to sound discriminatory but the equation is clear: ghetto zone riders = lower ratings. At least for Lyft.
> 
> A few weeks ago my Uber rating was 4.70, now it is 4.83. Lyft, on the other hand, has been going up and down: from 4.92 dropped to 4.87 then further down to 4.81, then up to 4.86, and now 4.78, so I am no longer in the "awesome" range.
> 
> ...


Your not crazy..

tips are also non existent in the hood


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Why temporarily? Until you rating goes up only to be dropped down again by the same people?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Why temporarily? Until you rating goes up only to be dropped down again by the same people?


Til he gets stabilized on his meds.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> For no reason do I want to sound discriminatory but the equation is clear: ghetto zone riders = lower ratings. At least for Lyft.
> 
> A few weeks ago my Uber rating was 4.70, now it is 4.83. Lyft, on the other hand, has been going up and down: from 4.92 dropped to 4.87 then further down to 4.81, then up to 4.86, and now 4.78, so I am no longer in the "awesome" range.
> 
> ...


It's not just the hood, the majority of lyft passengers have hood mentality. The pickup location is merely to blame. Women that use Lyft are the worse. And lyft ratings are the last 100 rides unlike Uber's 500.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Having both stickers on the car does make a difference. I always try to keep only one on. It really makes a big difference. Especially on the amount of conversation that steers the ride.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I don’t know what else to do. Yesterday I thought I had a good day, all the riders were nice, three of them tipped me... and my rating fell from to 4.78 to 4.76. I am beginning to think that I should not care about Lyft anymore, I believe users are rating me because of several glitches the user app have been experiencing lately. I mentioned this last to Lyft.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I avoid certain areas for safety reasons..esp at night, if Im unfamiliar with an area I pass on the pickup, and even though at some times I'll make an exception and do line/pool rides, never at night since it tends to be a certain type of person from certain areas who takes the cheaper rides and I wont take my chances. Back when I first started, I unwittingly drove a couple guys to a drug deal..overhearing his phone call, I was so worried I felt sick. They asked me to wait for them, I said sure, then as soon as they were out the car I ended the ride and GTFO. Never again.

Also, not only will they rate lower, but they're also more likely to file a false report to get a free ride...I found that out after my very first Lyft ride when I was reported for speeding and got a not so nice message from Lyft about it. I let them know, the ride was during rush hour and it was bumper to bumper traffic the entire ride. I couldnt have sped if I wanted to. But she got herself a free ride out of it, undoubtedly.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

LYFT rating: 4.67 100 Rides. UBER rating: 4.81 2400 rides. Sadly, I have been forced to take more and more LYFT rides lately because UBER demand, and or driver saturation is driving my requests down with UBER. BTW: UBER has been sending me at least 3 texts per week asking me to screenshot any other apps that I use such as LYFT etc. although they don't mention any other by name. They offer $15 to the first 100 people that send it. I already found out that it is legit. They are obviously trying to find out who drives for LYFT. I sent them a screenshot and never got paid, so screw them. I am under the assumption that they may throw more pings towards drivers that are identified as driving for LYFT also.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I started doing this 3 weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I got tired of picking up hood rats then watching my rating drop for no reason at all. 

I'll accept almost every ping with a 10 minute radius...but will gladly cancel those going to crappy areas too.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't given a Lyft ride since 11/4.

Feels soooo good. 

I started noticing that Lyft pax in my territory were pretty awful. Not due to race, where they live or anything like that but just randomly awful people. Even airport pax were getting bad and they are from out of state most of the time.

Lyft pax seem so much more uppity.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

People in the hood always order ride for someone else. Most of the times it’s a women’s name and the passenger is a guy .


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

unPat said:


> People in the hood always order ride for someone else. Most of the times it's a women's name and the passenger is a guy .


Why is that?! I dont get it..pretty much every time I end up picking up or dropping off in an undesirable area, its a guy riding on a womans account. As a matter of fact, the drug run I have mentioned before, it was two guys and one of them said it was his grandmothers account. I dont really think he was being honest with me, for some odd reason...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Most men are useless and the women support them and enable their shiftless behavior?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> I don't know what else to do. Yesterday I thought I had a good day, all the riders were nice, three of them tipped me... and my rating fell from to 4.78 to 4.76. I am beginning to think that I should not care about Lyft anymore, I believe users are rating me because of several glitches the user app have been experiencing lately. I mentioned this last to Lyft.


So now you only picking up the "good" people and your rating is still going down......maybe it's YOU!!!



kdyrpr said:


> LYFT rating: 4.67 100 Rides. UBER rating: 4.81 2400 rides. Sadly, I have been forced to take more and more LYFT rides lately because UBER demand, and or driver saturation is driving my requests down with UBER. BTW: UBER has been sending me at least 3 texts per week asking me to screenshot any other apps that I use such as LYFT etc. although they don't mention any other by name. They offer $15 to the first 100 people that send it. I already found out that it is legit. They are obviously trying to find out who drives for LYFT. I sent them a screenshot and never got paid, so screw them. I am under the assumption that they may throw more pings towards drivers that are identified as driving for LYFT also.


Screenshot us Uber asking you to send them a pic of other apps for $15....that sounds made up.....


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> ...it was two guys and one of them said it was his grandmothers account. I dont really think he was being honest with me, for some odd reason...


Especially since his "grandmother" was named La'Queesha ?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Especially since his "grandmother" was named La'Queesha ?


Tsk tsk...it was Maria. Dont know how I even remember that...this happened months ago.

The guys were not black btw.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Tsk tsk...it was Maria. Dont know how I even remember that...this happened months ago.
> 
> The guys were not black btw.


My apologies to Maria Consuela Guadalupe de los Santos and her upstanding young _nietos _


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

EpicSwoleness said:


> My apologies to Maria Consuela Guadalupe de los Santos and her upstanding young _nietos _


There, thats much better.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> There, thats much better.


Some white people have a problem with everything non white....names, skin, culture, neighborhoods, ...etc


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> Some white people have a problem with everything non white....names, skin, culture, neighborhoods, ...etc


Things are a bit backwards where I live to be honest....all the usual perceptions dont apply here. We're a wacky lil bunch of folks


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

You should keep doing ghetto rides so your rating tanks so low that you get deactivated, then you will be forced to get a better job.... it will be like being granted parole from prison


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Things are a bit backwards where I live to be honest....all the usual perceptions dont apply here. We're a wacky lil bunch of folks


You right south Florida is a different kinda ball game....just look at the catch me outside girl.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Why is that?! I dont get it..pretty much every time I end up picking up or dropping off in an undesirable area, its a guy riding on a womans account. As a matter of fact, the drug run I have mentioned before, it was two guys and one of them said it was his grandmothers account. I dont really think he was being honest with me, for some odd reason...


If drivers are too scared to pick people up in certain parts of town, it makes sense that male riders might do this to get the driver to come. Males are generally perceived as more dangerous than females, so some drivers might skip the ping if a male name pops up, but accept if a female name pops up.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> So now you only picking up the "good" people and your rating is still going down......maybe it's YOU!!!
> 
> Hmmm... it may be me... yet... my ratings in Uber haven't gone down at all in two weeks. I don't see a real difference between the good pax in Lyft and the good pax on Uber.
> 
> The day I got tipped by three different pax all of whom were very nice, my rating dropped. Of course there is always the situation that good pax do not rate.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

So here is why I always go back to the hood if a rider _dares _to takes me out of the hood:

- People are always nice, polite to me and my car. They never lash back at me because they are poor and miserable.... they just know me being white and (generally as poor as them) is not the best target to take on for the whole oppressive white race!

- They always tip. - I know I know I will eventually get my first black tipper...and he will over tip (I am sure he will be male... I am pretty sure the first black women that tips... not uber driver just someone, anywhere, will set the world on fire) to compensate for all of the previous 734 brothers before him.

- They give good good ratings.... no matter if they smelled like they have not taken a bath in a month or not (my wife claims they bath... just do not wash their hair ...cause it takes $75 to "make" the hair and the water destroys it....)

- The side streets are my dream come true.... a street (well an allay really) is something with an Escalade stopped on one side and a ditch... a ditch probably ending somewhere in Australia on the other side of the globe.... while two guys or 2 kids just decide the best place to communicate is 7 feet from said hole in the middle of the street.

And after this nice $2.75 ride (if lucky), you surviving the smell, your car surviving the beating, you just go back up there for a second 3 star rating (if lucky, 1 star if your fail the awesome ride 'hood standart" somehow - it might be driving too slow, too fast or just driving "while white" in our hood)....

How much better can it get?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> So here is why I always go back to the hood if a rider _dares _to takes me out of the hood:
> 
> - People are always nice, polite to me and my car. They never lash back at me because they are poor and miserable.... they just know me being white and (generally as poor as them) is not the best target to take on for the whole oppressive white race!
> 
> ...


Oh...so blacks smell, and walk around hating whites....ummm ok....


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Oh...so blacks smell, and walk around hating whites....ummm ok....


They do not???

BTW whites smell as well!

Ever since I started driving I learned everybody smells.

Often, surprisingly so, at 7am, 9am or 3 pm heavily like alcohol.

But yee, on the main point blacks discriminate as in low rating you 1-3 stars just because you are not black... fact of a matter...


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> They do not???
> 
> BTW whites smell as well!
> 
> ...


Is that what blacks do huh?!?....so because of my skin, I smell and rate people 1-3 stars because they aren't black.....that's funny because I shower from head to toe everyday, and when I take uber I always tip $5 and give five stars.....so you theory is dead in the water....and most pax I talk to about the rating don't know that the psychos at uber only accept a perfect rating as a good rating.....most think a average ride should get a 3 which is a average score, most are shocked when I tell them we WILL get fired if everyone gives us a 4 star, which in the real world would be darn good......you racist fools are tiresome and not worth my time.....if there is a God one day y'all will just die off......


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Oh...so blacks smell, and walk around hating whites....ummm ok....


I can see how you can twist my post to be *extremely *racist. I really do! Reading it again I *do*!

But just read it it for what it was meant to be - explanation why you have no reason to treat someone as shit. Someone having the same skin colour as the man who made your grand parents slaves. In no shape or form excuses you or gives you the right to behave as entitled all expecting shit of a person to whoever you chose just because of that...

In other words they treated us like shit...we will solve the problem by treating whoever (vulnerable enough) we find with the same skin color as the oppressors, and do the the same disgraceful shit (or as much as we can) to them...and this will solve EVERYTHING!!!!



Uberk5487 said:


> Is that what blacks do huh?!?....so because of my skin, I smell and rate people 1-3 stars because they aren't black.....that's funny because I shower from head to toe everyday, and when I take uber I always tip $5 and give five stars.....so you theory is dead in the water....and most pax I talk to about the rating don't know that the psychos at uber only accept a perfect rating as a good rating.....most think a average ride should get a 3 which is a average score, most are shocked when I tell them we WILL get fired if everyone gives us a 4 star, which in the real world would be darn good......you racist fools are tiresome and not worth my time.....if there is a God one day y'all will just die off......


I could have written the same - shower, rating... well except I do not want "you people (reverse racist or not) to die off one day" or whoever your people see yourself as.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> You right south Florida is a different kinda ball game....just look at the catch me outside girl.....


Never realized she was from down here..figures. Florida leads the way, as usual lol



Trafficat said:


> If drivers are too scared to pick people up in certain parts of town, it makes sense that male riders might do this to get the driver to come. Males are generally perceived as more dangerous than females, so some drivers might skip the ping if a male name pops up, but accept if a female name pops up.


True, that makes a lot of sense. Though one night at o'dark thirty in an unfamiliar area I got a ping from a "Precious" Was thinking..this is a bad idea, this is a really bad idea. Pull up to see a guy standing there..and Im like yup..baaaad idea, baaaad idea! He gets in the car, right off says "Good evening ma'am" and Im thinking uh huh..trying to be all polite so Ill let my guard down...Im on to you!!! Then tells me he really appreciates me picking him up cause 2 other ubers drove off the moment they saw him. I was like well..you dont look like a Precious...he laughed, said that was his gf, remained extra-ordinarily polite the rest of the ride. Dropped him off without incident. Go figure.

If you're wondering, I had to, was stuck in a promotion with my Enterprise rental, Uber paid for my rental if I ha 90% acceptance rate and 75 rides a week. It pushed me to accept rides that went against my better judgement, thank goodness nothing ever happened...glad I dont have that hanging over my head anymore.



ChiDriver007 said:


> They do not???
> 
> But yee, on the main point blacks discriminate as in low rating you 1-3 stars just because you are not black... fact of a matter...


Unless you roll up playing grunge rock...then all the black in the world wont save you.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Some white people have a problem with everything non white....names, skin, culture, neighborhoods, ...etc


And some black people or some people of color are same way with white folk.. :/


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> I can see how you can twist my post to be *extremely *racist. I really do! Reading it again I *do*!
> 
> But just read it it for what it was meant to be - explanation why you have no reason to treat someone as shit. Someone having the same skin colour as the man who made your grand parents slaves. In no shape or form excuses you or gives you the right to behave as entitled all expecting shit of a person to whoever you chose just because of that...
> 
> ...


All racist people of any color need to just disappear in my opinion.....



kcdrvr15 said:


> And some black people or some people of color are same way with white folk.. :/


We rap dance sing play sports and look too good to care about white culture at all.....


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

It is not really a color-based issue. I have taken several nice black pax’s. It is an educational/intellectual issue. Simply put my ratings do better outside of low-educational people areas. There are a few nice pax’s in these areas but they are not the majority.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> It is not really a color-based issue. I have taken several nice black pax's. It is an educational/intellectual issue. Simply put my ratings do better outside of low-educational people areas. There are a few nice pax's in these areas but they are not the majority.


So the majority of people in low income areas are bad people....well remind me never to visit Puerto Rico....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

The only Lyft passengers I take are rated between 4.9 and 4.99. anything below or 5* is a risky ride. Usually some ghetto women who hates you because of your race.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> So the majority of people in low income areas are bad people....well remind me never to visit Puerto Rico....


First of all, because this in the quote shows exactly what I mean about low level of education...

Puerto Rico has no Lyft. Therefore, if I say I am doing both Lyft and Uber, then that obviously mean I am not working in Puerto Rico anymore. And unless you don't watch news at all, I guess I don't have to say here why I left Puerto Rico. If not, a hint: Google Hurricane Maria.

There are bad areas EVERYWHERE. I am IN FLORIDA. Guess I have to update my profile here.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> First of all, because this in the quote shows exactly what I mean about low level of education...
> 
> Puerto Rico has no Lyft. Therefore, if I say I am doing both Lyft and Uber, then that obviously mean I am not working in Puerto Rico anymore. And unless you don't watch news at all, I guess I don't have to say here why I left Puerto Rico. If not, a hint: Google Hurricane Maria.
> 
> There are bad areas EVERYWHERE. I am IN FLORIDA. Guess I have to update my profile here.


So I'm just a dumb hoodrat because I didn't know you have moved to Florida....you have stop picking up in the hood but your score continue to fall....but you and others still blame the hood....let me tell you a little secret daddy Yankee....it's the white boujee people who are giving you low scores.....if it wasn't for the very entitled little "all American" pax I'm convinced all drivers would have a 4.95-5 rating.....every one star and every false complaint I have ever had came from a white person, and most non white drivers will tell you the same....if you look a black person or Spanish or a Asian person in the eye and say my job is on the line please give me a five....they will, if you try with whites you will be reported......


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

My word... My brain hurts. Just popping in to say, South Florida is only southern geographically speaking. Its not The South down here. Whites are actually the minority down here, it's primarily Caribbean and Latin American here and between them and all our European visitors, more than half of my passengers don't speak any English.

Our ghetto areas aren't synonymous with black neighbourhood...I avoid Hialeah and get a panic attack in Opa Locka. Our race issues aren't remotely a matter of black vs white. Heck so many people who look white are actually Cuban...can't assume anything around here. All the anger really doesn't apply here...because none of what you're saying applies to our demographic.

All that being said, no one race is wholly a jerk to all any other race. Some people are jerks...has nothing to do with the blood in their veins or the melanin in their skin and everything to do with just being a terrible individual.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> My word... My brain hurts. Just popping in to say, South Florida is only southern geographically speaking. Its not The South down here. Whites are actually the minority down here, it's primarily Caribbean and Latin American here and between them and all our European visitors, more than half of my passengers don't speak any English.
> 
> Our ghetto areas aren't synonymous with black neighbourhood...I avoid Hialeah and get a panic attack in Opa Locka. Our race issues aren't remotely a matter of black vs white. Heck so many people who look white are actually Cuban...can't assume anything around here. All the anger really doesn't apply here...because none of what you're saying applies to our demographic.
> 
> All that being said, no one race is wholly a jerk to all any other race. Some people are jerks...has nothing to do with the blood in their veins or the melanin in their skin and everything to do with just being a terrible individual.


Society pits the races against each other.... society make one race feel superior and all the other races are treated like second class citizens.....this was actual law until 1968......


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> Society pits the races against each other.... society make one race feel superior and all the other races are treated like second class citizens.....this was actual law until 1968......


Did you know it's currently illegal in FL to skateboard without a license.. So is singing in public while wearing a bathing suit.

Can't stress over stupid laws. Especially stupid laws from 50yrs ago.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Did you know it's currently illegal in FL to skateboard without a license.. So is singing in public while wearing a bathing suit.
> 
> Can't stress over stupid laws. Especially stupid laws from 50yrs ago.


My point is, racism is such a huge part of American society, that just 49 years ago it was actually illegal for whites not to be racist.....and the same ones who upheld this evil didn't get banished, didn't have a change of heart, and alot of them aren't dead.....them and their offsprings are teachers, hiring managers, loan officers, Uber drivers, cops, ...etc.....these were our ISIS terrorizing a entire race of people for over 400 years....and now they sit on the internet with their cyberthreats and cyberinsults, and it's always blacks who are told to take the high road and don't fight back......these parasites need to be eradicated once and for all.....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> So I'm just a dumb hoodrat because I didn't know you have moved to Florida....you have stop picking up in the hood but your score continue to fall....but you and others still blame the hood....let me tell you a little secret daddy Yankee....it's the white boujee people who are giving you low scores.....if it wasn't for the very entitled little "all American" pax I'm convinced all drivers would have a 4.95-5 rating.....every one star and every false complaint I have ever had came from a white person, and most non white drivers will tell you the same....if you look a black person or Spanish or a Asian person in the eye and say my job is on the line please give me a five....they will, if you try with whites you will be reported......


Maintaining your victim attitude won't solve your problems. Actions speak louder than words. If you think white people are racist then you are probably giving off some kind of body language that white people are picking up on. And asking for five stars? Seriously begging for good rating will not help you, it makes you look desperate. Your problems are with you, look in the mirror and maybe do some self analysis.



Uberk5487 said:


> My point is, racism is such a huge part of American society, that just 49 years ago it was actually illegal for whites not to be racist.....and the same ones who upheld this evil didn't get banished, didn't have a change of heart, and alot of them aren't dead.....them and their offsprings are teachers, hiring managers, loan officers, Uber drivers, cops, ...etc.....these were our ISIS terrorizing a entire race of people for over 400 years....and now they sit on the internet with their cyberthreats and cyberinsults, and it's always blacks who are told to take the high road and don't fight back......these parasites need to be eradicated once and for all.....


Education or lack of it...illegal to not be racist. This is the funniest shit I have read in a long time.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Maintaining your victim attitude won't solve your problems. Actions speak louder than words. If you think white people are racist then you are probably giving off some kind of body language that white people are picking up on. And asking for five stars? Seriously begging for good rating will not help you, it makes you look desperate. Your problems are with you, look in the mirror and maybe do some self analysis.
> 
> Education or lack of it...illegal to not be racist. This is the funniest shit I have read in a long time.


You el stupido it's was illegal for white store owners to let blacks sit at counters or to enter in the front door...it was illegal for whites to teach blacks how to read....the reason for marriage licenses were to keep black men from marrying white women, the reason for gun licenses were to keep black men from buying guns....the list goes on.....and it was illegal for a white person not to follow these rules until 1968.....



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Maintaining your victim attitude won't solve your problems. Actions speak louder than words. If you think white people are racist then you are probably giving off some kind of body language that white people are picking up on. And asking for five stars? Seriously begging for good rating will not help you, it makes you look desperate. Your problems are with you, look in the mirror and maybe do some self analysis.
> 
> Education or lack of it...illegal to not be racist. This is the funniest shit I have read in a long time.


I have a 4.88 and I barely talk to my pax....I have never had a problem with my rating.....but I have explained pax how the rating works...every race then say wow!!! Well I'm gonna make sure to give you and all my Uber drivers 5* unless they do something crazy....alot of whites told me they rarely rate above a 4....and even after I explain the consequences of that, they say "well tough".....alot of black guys have been like "I have never given a rating, here take my phone and hit the 5* for me".......you'll never ever ever find any whites that cool or easy going....they will report your azz for the most pettiest crap.....


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Laws can control what a person is not allowed to do, never has there been a law telling people how they should feel. I can't believe you think that by law, all whites were racist until 1968.

Anyway, you totally derailed the entire topic. Your seething anger and hatred is just way too much for me on a otherwise lovely Sunday morning. Popping back out.


----------



## kaslos (Aug 18, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> For no reason do I want to sound discriminatory but the equation is clear: ghetto zone riders = lower ratings. At least for Lyft.
> 
> A few weeks ago my Uber rating was 4.70, now it is 4.83. Lyft, on the other hand, has been going up and down: from 4.92 dropped to 4.87 then further down to 4.81, then up to 4.86, and now 4.78, so I am no longer in the "awesome" range.
> 
> ...


is these rating pay your bills


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Two EzPz rules:

Don't Accept Pings from passengers with a Rating lower than 4.7
Never fly any Trade Dress - unless airport property
5k trips on Uber: 4.95
500 trips on Lyft: 4.94

p.s. Also, keep a clean car and get them from Point A to Point B safely...nothing more...no water, gum, etc.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Two EzPz rules:
> 
> Don't Accept Pings from passengers with a Rating lower than 4.7
> Never fly any Trade Dress - unless airport property
> ...


Since my car was broken into and they stole my candy jar my score has skyrocketed.....no candy, no water, no over friendliness= no problem with your score......


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yep. Pax with low ratings give low ratings. 

I accept rides in the hood while on DF. Generally I avoid hood because of all the pool line requests. Just not worth it. 

My ratings have good up since I stopped accepting low rated pax. Just not worth it 

But people of all races can be a holes. Last week while on DF and 15 minutes from home got a pool ping off 27th and Broward. The Hood. I get to pick up point and it’s a white 50 year old woman in see thru yoga pants dropping off her Maserati at the repair shop. She used the full 2 minutes and then took her to A1A high rise. No tip. I gave her a 1. I’m not afraid of rating retaliation. But my break down is 93, 5, 0, 0 and then 2% 1 stars. I’ve been hit a few times by bastards on retaliation


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Laws can control what a person is not allowed to do, never has there been a law telling people how they should feel. I can't believe you think that by law, all whites were racist until 1968.
> 
> Anyway, you totally derailed the entire topic. Your seething anger and hatred is just way too much for me on a otherwise lovely Sunday morning. Popping back out.


I'm sitting in my lazy boy eating honey gram crackers, looking good and feeling good.....no hatred here....sorry if the truth offends you.....



Cndragon said:


> Laws can control what a person is not allowed to do, never has there been a law telling people how they should feel. I can't believe you think that by law, all whites were racist until 1968.
> 
> Anyway, you totally derailed the entire topic. Your seething anger and hatred is just way too much for me on a otherwise lovely Sunday morning. Popping back out.


Black codes laws: "These laws had the intent and the effect of restricting African Americans' freedom, and of compelling them to work in a labor economy based on low wages or debt. Black Codes were part of a larger pattern of Southern whites trying to suppress the new freedom of emancipated African American slaves, the freedmen. Black Codes laws: "were also enacted by Northern states such as Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, and New York prior to the Civil War to ban free blacks from residing in those states."


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> It is not really a color-based issue. I have taken several nice black pax's. It is an educational/intellectual issue. Simply put my ratings do better outside of low-educational people areas. There are a few nice pax's in these areas but they are not the majority.


Boston and Seattle has the most Nobel laureates in the country . You should move there.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

My Uber rating is 4.93 and Lyft is 4.65....I cannot figure out why nor do I care.

I have not been turning on the Lyft App often as I am driving XL only part time


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> For no reason do I want to sound discriminatory but the equation is clear: ghetto zone riders = lower ratings. At least for Lyft.
> 
> A few weeks ago my Uber rating was 4.70, now it is 4.83. Lyft, on the other hand, has been going up and down: from 4.92 dropped to 4.87 then further down to 4.81, then up to 4.86, and now 4.78, so I am no longer in the "awesome" range.
> 
> ...


Lyft accepts most all passengers that are deactivated by Uber . These are Uber rejects your getting .



Merc7186 said:


> I started doing this 3 weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I got tired of picking up hood rats then watching my rating drop for no reason at all.
> 
> I'll accept almost every ping with a 10 minute radius...but will gladly cancel those going to crappy areas too.


Hood rats are racist and they'll give you a low rating because you have a different skin tone then theirs . Sorry . That is fact .


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft accepts most all passengers that are deactivated by Uber . These are Uber rejects your getting .
> 
> Hood rats are racist and they'll give you a low rating because you have a different skin tone then theirs . Sorry . That is fact .


You people have always been nutty, creating your own truth believing your own lies....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I do the same thing. I am far more picky about where I accept Lyft pings. Basically now I only accept Lyft in tourist areas.

I don't have any problems serving "the hood". Hell I live within it. The problem is my rating gets slaughtered. I can handle people who 4* me for being a different ethnicity than them or for no reason. OK, whatever. What freaks me out are the random 1*. To me if someone would do that then they are dangerous people and I don't want them in my car. They are more likely to do false reports or contact Uber/Lyft and make up major false reports about me too. So for Lyft I just stick to where it is safe.

BTW good to see you made it out of PR okay. I have some in-laws who are from there and it is sad what happened. There is plenty of room here in Florida though and we welcome you.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I do the same thing. I am far more picky about where I accept Lyft pings. Basically now I only accept Lyft in tourist areas.
> 
> I don't have any problems serving "the hood". Hell I live within it. The problem is my rating gets slaughtered. I can handle people who 4* me for being a different ethnicity than them or for no reason. OK, whatever. What freaks me out are the random 1*. To me if someone would do that then they are dangerous people and I don't want them in my car. They are more likely to do false reports or contact Uber/Lyft and make up major false reports about me too. So for Lyft I just stick to where it is safe.
> 
> BTW good to see you made it out of PR okay. I have some in-laws who are from there and it is sad what happened. There is plenty of room here in Florida though and we welcome you.


Thank you! My Lyft rating is getting better after not serving the hood areas. Tourists are much better and more likely to tip.

I left PR because apart from not being any power or signal the few areas Uber is working are very small and tourism is almost none.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Hood rats are racist and they'll give you a low rating because you have a different skin tone then theirs . Sorry . That is fact .


Listen closely... you are projecting.

I'm certain you don't realize it, but using a racial epithet to refer to group of people while pointing out _their _racism is the height of hypocrisy. Its not a good look for you. Most thoughtful folks would find your post offensive. May I suggest an apology and a long swim in lake you. You clearly have some things to work out. Pulling for you champ!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This topic is locked.


----------

